# Cronometro digital por sensores



## djp (May 28, 2010)

hola buenas tardes, soy nuevo por el foro y por el mundillo de la electronica y necesitaria fabricarme un cronometro para atletismo que cuando pase por el primer sensor, este mande un impulso y empieze a contar, y cuando pase por el segundo sensor, el cronometro se detenga.
Como cronometro tengo el de un reloj de esos casio negro antiguo que e desmontado, lo que me faltaria es ver si me podeis ayudar y decisme que sensores son los mas adecuados que necesito y como podria instalarlo.
Muchas gracias de antemano y enhorabuena por el foro que me parece MUY interesante todo


----------



## lubeck (May 28, 2010)

Hola djp, bienvenido...

A nivel amateur podrías usar un diodo láser un LDR  dos transistores NPN y un 555, o quizas el 555 no
 el ldr metido en una cajita obscura con un pequeño orificio  para que la luz de la interperie no le afecte....

el problema seria que dos lleguen al mismo tiempo.... ya necesitarías algo mas sofisticado...

podrias subir la foto del cronometro destapado....

te interesa hacerlo asi?

saludos....


----------



## tecnogirl (May 28, 2010)

Esto podria ser util: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/proyecto-visualizador-densidad-trafico-37333/#post304283

Saludos


----------



## djp (May 28, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Hola djp, bienvenido...
> 
> A nivel amateur podrías usar un diodo láser un LDR  dos transistores NPN y un 555, o quizas el 555 no
> el ldr metido en una cajita obscura con un pequeño orificio  para que la luz de la interperie no le afecte....
> ...



Que ma*QU*inas estais hechos!!!!
entonces necesito 1 diodo laser, 1 ldr y un transistor por cada barrera no??? pero que tipo de transistor??? os pido disculpas, pero toda ayuda me seria muy grata.
Estos elementos no tendran tiempos de respuesta grandes no??? porque tengo *QU* medir segundos, centesimas y milesimas
Va a pasar solo un corredor por serie.
el cronometro no lo tengo a*QU*i pero en*▄*cuanto lo coja le hago una foto y os la pongo, al cronometro solo le hace falta un impulso para que empieze a contar.
Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## lubeck (May 28, 2010)

> Que makinas estais hechos!!!!


no entendi 



> entonces necesito 1 diodo laser, 1 ldr y un transistor por cada barrera no??? pero que tipo de transistor??? os pido disculpas, pero toda ayuda me seria muy grata.


si... por cada barrera...

uno de uso general como el bc548.. dependeria de la polarizacion del cronometro...



> Estos elementos no tendran tiempos de respuesta grandes no??? porque tengo k medir segundos, centesimas y milesimas



sobre de los nano-segundos...


también se tendrían que analizar otros factores.... como las distancias entre el primer y segundo sensor....


----------



## djp (May 28, 2010)

El cronometro funciona a 3v y le tengo que enviar +
Me podrias decir como he de conectar el diodo laser, el transistor y el ldr???
Necesito que entre emisor y receptor de la barrera pueda haber 1.5metros.
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## lubeck (May 28, 2010)

Mmmmm...

Mira tenemos que irnos por pasos.....

la alternativa que te propongo es usar un transistor como switch.... pero necesitaríamos saber la polarización del cronometro....  no nada mas es inyectarle el voltaje... 

por eso te pedia que subieras una foto....

saludos...


----------



## djp (May 28, 2010)

el cronometro funciona a 3 v, para hacer contacto para que se accione hay que darle positivo. Esque no tengo aqui el cronometro para hacerle una foto, pero es este que te adjunto:
http://www.anunciadoentv.com/images/reloj_casio_f-91w.jpg

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## lubeck (May 28, 2010)

Mira intenta conectar un transistor en los dos polos del boton del reloj como en el esquema y su funciona el resto esta facil....
saludos


----------



## cliche (May 28, 2010)

Una vez hice algo parecido. 
mira haber si te sirve. como una LDR es muy sencible como para dejarle a plena luz del dia, esperar a que pase alguien corriendo. lo que hice yo, fue poner la ldr en una posicion pre establecida y desde el otro lado directamente calibre un puntero laser en posicion estable. osea. el laser daba gusto en la LDR. con esto logre mantener una Resistencia elevada por la LDR. cuando pasaba el tipo obvio  provocaba un flanco brusco. esta informacion la lleve a tres conometros ya diseñados valen como 1000 pesos. los abri. y cambie el switch por los terminales de la LDR osea cambie el interuptor mecanico por el optico. simple. pasaban los tipos comenzaban a contar. facil no?


----------



## lubeck (May 28, 2010)

> mira haber si te sirve. como una LDR es muy sencible como para dejarle a plena luz del dia, esperar a que pase alguien corriendo. lo que hice yo, fue poner la ldr en una posicion pre establecida y desde el otro lado directamente calibre un puntero laser en posicion estable. osea. el laser daba gusto en la LDR. con esto logre mantener una Resistencia elevada por la LDR. cuando pasaba el tipo obvio provocaba un flanco brusco. esta informacion la lleve a tres conometros ya diseñados valen como 1000 pesos. los abri. y cambie el switch por los terminales de la LDR osea cambie el interuptor mecanico por el optico. simple.



basicamente es la misma idea que te propongo.... la  diferencia es usar una etapa de potencia con el transistor para evitar falsas pulsaciones.... pero por ahi va el asunto....


----------



## djp (May 28, 2010)

cliche dijo:


> Una vez hice algo parecido.
> mira haber si te sirve. como una LDR es muy sencible como para dejarle a plena luz del dia, esperar a que pase alguien corriendo. lo que hice yo, fue poner la ldr en una posicion pre establecida y desde el otro lado directamente calibre un puntero laser en posicion estable. osea. el laser daba gusto en la LDR. con esto logre mantener una Resistencia elevada por la LDR. cuando pasaba el tipo obvio  provocaba un flanco brusco. esta informacion la lleve a tres conometros ya diseñados valen como 1000 pesos. los abri. y cambie el switch por los terminales de la LDR osea cambie el interuptor mecanico por el optico. simple. pasaban los tipos comenzaban a contar. facil no?



eso eso es lo que yo quiero hacer sustituir el pulsador por los sensores que tengo que hacer, pero no se como tengo que conectarlo todo, si tienes algun esquema o algo de lo que hicistes que es lo que necesito me vendria MUY BIEN.
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## lubeck (May 28, 2010)

mira el esquema es este excepto por el rele, que nosotros utilizariamos el transistor que te digo...

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Alarma-por-laser.html 

el 555 lo configurariamos de forma monoastable .... y buala.... esta el sensor... bastante estable....

todo depende de si el transistor activa el reloj....

saludos...


----------



## djp (May 29, 2010)

Cliche me podrias decir como tengo que hacer el circuito conforme tu lo hicistes o tienes para pasarme algun esquema o algo???


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2010)

djp

si gustas no me entrometo pero lee esta parte....



> esta información la lleve a tres conometros ya diseñados valen como 1000 pesos. los abri. *y cambie el switch por los terminales de la LDR* osea cambie el interuptor mecánico por el optico.



si no me equivoco...
no hay diagrama puso las terminales del ldr directamente al cronometro ....
lo que no siempre funciona y no es lo mas correcto ni estable....... aunque a el le funciono muy bien.... y hay mil maneras de hacelo....

Saludos y suerte....


----------



## djp (Jun 2, 2010)

hola muy buenas, ya he hecho el cronometro con un laser y un sensor ldr y funciona poniendolo directamente el ldr en donde iria el boton de inicio/paro.
lo que me sucede es que ldr tarda en responder un poco, y era por si no le podia hacer para que fuese inmediato que encuanto se corte el haz del laser el ldr lo detecte y comience a contar
un saludo y muchas gracias por todo


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

Insisto....

 El poner un transistor... con cualquier variación de la intensidad lo dispararía sobre de los nanosegundos.... no conozco otra manera de hacerlo mas preciso...

asi como lo tienes seguramente pasa el corredor sobre la linea de meta y el cronometo ni se inmuta....

saludos...


----------



## djp (Jun 2, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Insisto....
> 
> El poner un transistor... con cualquier variación de la intensidad lo dispararía sobre de los nanosegundos.... no conozco otra manera de hacerlo mas preciso...
> 
> ...



lubeck por el cual no he puesto todaviael transistor, es porque no se como lo tengo k poner, si me podrias decir donde poner cada patilla te lo agredeceria mucho
un saludo


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

Primero intentamos hacer como un switch electronico....

es importante que sea un transistor npn y el orden de las patitas... o compra uno que sea de uso general NPN y postea el codigo o checa la ficha tecnica...
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/


----------



## djp (Jun 2, 2010)

perdoname que sea tan negao para la electronica, pero aprte de la pila del reloj le tengo que poner otra al npn???? te adjunto como habia montado la ldr


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

no. te preocupes.... 
asi aprende uno...

si.. si pon otra pila a parte de la del reloj... tal y como el dibujo...

lo que pretendo es que veas que funciona un transistor como switch, despues le ponemos el LDR ya que funcione...


----------



## djp (Jun 3, 2010)

jejeje muchas gacias por todo, gente asi hay poca que quiera ayudar.

en el esquema que me pusistes la ldr que va donde esta el simbolo del interruptor???

MUCHAS GRACIAS por todo amigo


----------



## lubeck (Jun 3, 2010)

No entendi djp... 
me podrías aclarar si funciono o que paso?


----------



## djp (Jun 3, 2010)

en el circuito que me mandastes, donde va el ldr???esta noche lo montare.
un saludo y gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jun 3, 2010)

No lo has probado?

primero necesito saber si funciono....

si funciono primero intentaremos sustituir la pila por el LDR.... y vemos que pasa...

pero  se nececitaria hacer los calculos para ponerlo en el punto de saturacion del transistor....  con un potenciometro....

tienes un potenciometro?
Tienes un multimetro?
Que transistor usaste o tienes?

para ayudarte necesitamos que contestes las preguntas que te hacemos....
si no como nos entendemos...

necesitamos irnos por pasos....  si fuera de tan solo conectar un diagrama todos hariamos televisiones o computadoras no?


----------



## djp (Jun 9, 2010)

hola muy buenas ya tengo el cronometro y funciona, cuando pasas por un ldr se pone, y pasas otra vez y se para, ahora lo que quiero hacer es que mediante un temporizador o algo de un pitido y a los 5seg de otro y se pongo a contar para que cuando pase por el ldr se detenga ( quiero poner algo para que me de la salida) si me pudieseis ayudar y decirme que me iria mejor.
Muchas gracias y un saludo


----------



## lubeck (Jun 9, 2010)

No seas malo comparte con nosotros como le hiciste con el LDR..... y el cronometro.....

con respecto a al temporizador utiliza un 555 configurado astable (usa el buscador) para hacer el pitido.... 
y para apagarlo utiliza un flipflop... no te puedo decir como si no se como tienes el cronometro...

a que te refieres con contar que tenga un display se utiliza un 74190 o similar....

saludos...


----------



## djp (Jun 10, 2010)

el cronometro que desmonte es el que te pongo abajo, de los cuales donde tenia para hacer el contacto de start/ stop saque 2 cables de donde tenia que ir el pulsador de origen y hay le puse la LDR, con un laser de los chinos apuntando justo en el LDR está en 0 el cronometro y encuanto se corta el haz del laser el cronometro empieza a contar, lo que me pasa es que si paso muy rapido cortando el az del laser, el LDR ni se inmuta , lo que necesito es algo para regular con la intensidad de luz laser que funciones el LDR ya que aveces paso y no detecta que he pasado, que le deberia poner???
Lo entendeis lo que me pasa???
Un saludo


----------



## lubeck (Jun 10, 2010)

Si si entiendo lo que te pasa... bien clarito..... y ya te lo mencione.... 



> Insisto....
> 
> El poner un transistor... con cualquier variación de la intensidad lo dispararía sobre de los nanosegundos.... no conozco otra manera de hacerlo mas preciso...
> 
> ...






lo que parece que no me entiendes es que con un transistor o quizas dos se soluciona eso y se conecta como te mostré en el diseño de la pila.... ahora ya con el LDR nada mas se quita la pila y se pone el LDR....

pero como sabemos si funciona si no haces el intento?????

compra un transistor BC548 o uno de uso general y postea la clave la posicion de las patitas varia segun el tipo de transistor.... o ya tienes alguno?

logrando eso vamos por el otro circuito... 

saludos....


----------



## djp (Jun 10, 2010)

Lubeck perdoname, el transistor no se lo he montado ya porque no tenia claro el circuito que me mandastes, esque no sabia donde tenia que poner el ldr en ese circuito, esta tarde voy y compro el transistor que me has dicho y a la noche intentare montarlo, pero me podrias aclarar el circuito con el transistor, el ldr y el cronometro???? perdoname pero soy un poco torpe para la electronica.
Un saludo y muchisimas gracias por todo


----------



## lubeck (Jun 10, 2010)

Es que si entiendo... yo estuve en tu caso... no tenia idea de electronica.... y aun desconozco mucho....

pero creeme que si lo hacemos por pasos si podria funcionar.... no creas que me molesta el irte guiando paso a paso y respondiendote las dudas que tengas.... 

nadie nacemos sabiendo....

saludos...


----------



## djp (Jun 10, 2010)

muchas gracias, entonces respecto al esquema que me mandastes donde me pusistes la pila pongo el ldr??? o como lo monto??
saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 10, 2010)

si....
la pila solo es para probar que funcione el transistor..... activando el cronometro....

si lo activa... es que funciona.....

entonces quitamos la pila... y en el mismo lugar ponemos el LDR hacemos la prueba como lo has estado haciendo de pasar la mano con el laser.... si funciona... eso fue todo....

ojo con lo que te menciono de los transistores varia el orden de las patitas el diseño que te puse es para el bc548 o el bc547 o el bc549.... 

si tienes alguno por ahi.... dime que clave tiene y buscamos como es el orden....

si no funciona entonces pensamos en poner un segundo transistor... pero por ahora no no s preocupemos  por eso....


----------



## djp (Jun 10, 2010)

ok amigo luego voy a comprar un bc548 y a la noche lo monto
gracias por ayudarme


----------



## artekaz (Jun 19, 2010)

y al fin, funciono? o no?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 19, 2010)

Saludos artekaz

Bienvenido.....


----------



## djp (Jun 20, 2010)

muy buenas y perdonen por no entrar antes en el foro que he estado muy ocupado, el cronometro si que funciona con el bc548 lo unico que si pasas muy rapido corriendo no te detecta, pero cuando paso por delante intento poner el cuerpo un poco de perfil para que se corte mejor el laser.
ahora lo que me falta es algo que tenga un temporizador de 1 minuto y cuando llege el minuto haga un pitido fuerte y empiece a contar el cronometro que eso seria lo que me daria la salida.
lubeck o alguien haber si alguien me puede ayudar.
Un saludo


----------



## lubeck (Jun 20, 2010)

> el cronometro si que funciona con el bc548 lo unico que si pasas muy rapido corriendo no te detecta



has probado meter el LDR  dentro de una caja oscura con un orificio... recuerda que el ldr sensa la luz del ambiente.... necesitamos que esa luz no interfiera con la del laser....

quieres intentar con dos transistores o eso te es suficiente?



> ahora lo que me falta es algo que tenga un temporizador de 1 minuto y cuando llege el minuto haga un pitido fuerte y empiece a contar el cronometro que eso seria lo que me daria la salida.



Prueba buscando temas con el circuito integrado 555 hay unos cuantos millones de esquemas en el internet....
fijate nadamas que sea monoastable la configuracion....
y sube el que mas te agrade... vemos si nos sirve y como adaptarlo al cronometro...


----------



## pepechip (Jun 20, 2010)

Para evitar que la luz afecte a la LDR en lugar de meterla en una caja, introducela dentro del encapsulado de un boligrafo o rotulador, asi sera bastante mas direccional.
Si pasas muy rapido por delante de la LDR y no te detecta puede que sea por 2 motivos: O bien la LDR tiene mucha inercia y deves de sustituirla por un Fototransistor, o bien tu cronometro tiene incorporado un sistema de rebotes del pulsador y lo detecta como una falsa pulsacion, con lo cual deveras de accionar un tiristor en lugar del transistor, o bien aumentar la longitus del pulso mediante un 555.
Tengo al 90% el desarrollo de un cronometro con 2 barreras mediante un pic 16f628, y representacion en una pantalla LCD de 2x16 caracteres, en donde incluso me muestra en pantalla tiempos de 1us. Actualmente lo tengo algo abandonado ya que estoy ocupado en otros circuitos.


----------



## djp (Jun 20, 2010)

el ldr lo tengo metido dentro de un tubo finito negro de un palmo.
e estado mirando para lo del pitido y que entonces se accione el crono pero no entiendo los circuitos ya que de electronica tengo pocos conocimientos.
un saludo necesito ayuda


----------



## lubeck (Jun 20, 2010)

> Tengo al 90% el desarrollo de un cronometro con 2 barreras mediante un pic 16f628, y representacion en una pantalla LCD de 2x16 caracteres, en donde incluso me muestra en pantalla tiempos de 1us. Actualmente lo tengo algo abandonado ya que estoy ocupado en otros circuitos.



hola pepechin.... no creo que este sea el caso en la aplicacion de microcontroladores... creo que se pretende hacerlo de las manera mas sencilla... 

eso del fototransistor suena mas interesante....


----------



## artekaz (Jun 20, 2010)

pepechip y como seria conectarlo al 555?


----------



## djp (Jun 21, 2010)

hola muy buenas os pongo el esquema de como he hecho el cronometro con el ldr y el transistor lo que pasa esque si paso corriendo deprisa no me detecta el ldr, que le puedo hacer para que tenga un tiempo de respuesta mas inmediato???
el ldr esta dentro de un tubo y no le llega luz de la calle solo el punto laser
un saludo


----------



## pepechip (Jun 21, 2010)

te falta una resistencia de polarizacion estre la base y el colector


----------



## djp (Jun 21, 2010)

pepechip dijo:


> te falta una resistencia de polarizacion estre la base y el colector



emmm como?? me lo puedes explicar mas facilmente y donde la tengo que poner??? esque mis conocimientos son minimos de electronica


----------



## pepechip (Jun 21, 2010)

Para hacer que el transistor entre en conduccion tienes que polarizar la base con una tension minima de 0,6v (SE MIDE DESDE EL EMISOR A LA BASE). Para aplicarle esa tension puedes coger la tension presente en el colector y aplicar una porcion mediante una resistencia. 
Intenta con una resistencia de 47K.


----------



## artekaz (Jun 21, 2010)

hoy monte el circuito que dibujo lubek, funciona bien, pero hay algo que no entiendo de lo que han discutido, por ejemplo dicen que reemplace la pila por el ldr, si es asi, ¿de donde se sacara la energia para el circuito?, pues el LDR es una resistencia, y si monto el LDR como resistencia interruptora, este no alcanza para cerrar el circuito.
¿como hicieron?

lo que monte fue la pila y el interruptor sin el LDR


----------



## djp (Jun 22, 2010)

pepechip dijo:


> Para hacer que el transistor entre en conduccion tienes que polarizar la base con una tension minima de 0,6v (SE MIDE DESDE EL EMISOR A LA BASE). Para aplicarle esa tension puedes coger la tension presente en el colector y aplicar una porcion mediante una resistencia.
> Intenta con una resistencia de 47K.



perdoname pepechip me podias decir en el esquema que he subido antes donde tengo que poner la resistencia y que mas tengo que modificar???la electronica no es lo mio
gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jun 22, 2010)

> ¿de donde se sacara la energia para el circuito?



toma el multimetro pon en medicion de voltaje
  pon cada terminal del multimetro en las dos patas del LDR ponlo en la luz y quitalo?

que pasa? 

de donde crees que va a sacar la energia?



> en el esquema que he subido antes donde tengo que poner la resistencia


la resistencia tiene dos patas o terminales no?
pon una de esas pata en la pata central del transistor.....
la otra restante ponla en una del LDR

A ver si ahora si es claro....
Ver el archivo adjunto 35433

El valor de la resistencia va a ser lo dificil de encontrar..


Es que lo que hace falta es que sigan las instruciones paso a paso si funciona y si lo preguntan se explica la razon... si gustan con lujo de detalle... si no funciona no tiene sentido explicarlo...


----------



## djp (Jun 23, 2010)

lubeck muchas gracias, pero de cuanto compro la resistencia?
un saludo


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

Lo que pasa es que para calcular esa resistencia exactamente... necesitamos conocer varios datos que no tenemos....

entonces... nos vamos por el metodo de probar y a ver si funciona.... me explico....

lo que yo te sugiero es que compres unas pocas... 
pepechin te sugirio una de 47k
yo te sugiero una de 1k.... pero yo no te lo puedo asegurar porque nunca he analizado un reloj....
compra esas dos....
o podrias comprar un potenciometro de 100k multivueltas (asi se llaman) y con ese ir variandolo hasta que funcione....

te pregunto tienes un multimetro?

si te preguntan que de cuantos watts le dices que el de menos watts que tengan....


----------



## djp (Jul 5, 2010)

hola muy buenas disculparme por el retraso pero he estado fuera, he comprado la resistencia variable hasta 100k y la he colocado entre un polo del ldr y el polo central del transistor pero no me detecta el ldr si paso rapido, he probado regulandola y nada, es como si la resistencia no actuase, que puedo hacer 
necesito ayuda porfavor
gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok... creo que si es posible pero se tornaria muy complejo el ajustarlo...
ya vimos que un transistor si puede activar el reloj.... bien....

ahora nuestro camino mas facil es reeplazar el LDR por un fototransistor....

dale una leida a esto....
http://www.electronica2000.net/curso_elec/leccion79.htm


----------



## djp (Jul 5, 2010)

entonces que tengo que sustituir el ldr por un fototransistor??? pero la resistencia variable y el transistor lo dejo puesto???
el fototransistor tambien me funcionara con el laser no???
un saludo y MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS por todo


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2010)

> el fototransistor tambien me funcionara con el laser no???


si... si funciona....

mira este tema....
un fototransistor detecta la velocidad de una bala jejeje no se de que tamaño
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/ayua-barrera-infrarroja-39292/


----------



## djp (Jul 5, 2010)

entonces que tengo que sustituir el ldr por un fototransistor?? que fototransistor compro???  pero la resistencia variable y el transistor lo dejo puesto???


----------



## djp (Jul 6, 2010)

Ayudarme porfavor 
Gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2010)

> entonces que tengo que sustituir el ldr por un fototransistor??


Si.... los fototransistores son mas rapidos.... y manejan menos corriente....



> que fototransistor compro???


compra el que encuentres... te pudiera dar codigos pero si no lo tienen en tu casa de electronica no tiene mucho sentido.... procura preguntar su codigo para buscar su ficha de datos y no estar adivinando...



> pero la resistencia variable y el transistor lo dejo puesto???


eso lo intentamos diseñar ya que lo tengas.... compra un circuito integrado con codigo 7414 (lo vamos a utilizar como conformador de pulsos para hacer un pulso cuadrado)

procura analizar los diagramas para ponerte el diagrama y no dibujitos jejjeje es mas facil.....


----------



## djp (Jul 8, 2010)

buenas tardes he ido a comprar un fototransistor a 2 tiendas de electronica que tengo cerca y no tienen, cual me pido por internet??? uno que sea facil de regular y que tenga un tiempo de respuesta SUPER rapido que no me pase como con el ldr
un saludo


----------



## lubeck (Jul 8, 2010)

Prueba con este...

pt331c


----------



## djp (Jul 8, 2010)

ese me valdra para utilizarlo enfocandole el haz del laser??


----------



## lubeck (Jul 8, 2010)

No estoy seguro con ese....

Mira tambien esto....
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://heli.xbot.es/Laser_game/laserg2.jpg&imgrefurl=http://heli.xbot.es/wp/%3Fp%3D13&usg=__6FnhoKMYqeovH2MBVedDalxr0Cw=&h=480&w=640&sz=35&hl=es&start=2&sig2=D33VkHBaTkcKJt4XjLpe7g&itbs=1&tbnid=U8AQaZ3XNEzrMM:&tbnh=103&tbnw=137&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfototransistor%2By%2Blaser%26hl%3Des%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=8901TPuzLI2esQOZnN2jAQ

Dice mas o menos asi...


> De estas pruebas he sacado las siguientes conclusiones:
> 
> * NO usar fototransistores “oscuros”, llevan filtro de luz visible y solo responden a longitudes de onda de infrarrojo (normalmente más de 800 nm) . El láser emite un espectro muy estrecho de luz roja en 680 nm y no lo ven.
> * NO usar fotodiodos. La corriente de polarización del fototransistor es bastante alta, un fotodiodo no funcionará.
> ...


----------



## djp (Jul 8, 2010)

tu diras cula prefieres que pille, ya que lo tengo que comprar por internet y me da = buscar el que sea para que me funcione con el laser, la distancia del laser al fototransistor sera 1.5m
lo dejo en tus manos para que me aconsejes jejeje
un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jul 8, 2010)

Mira segun esto el laser funciona con 680nm ok

el pt331c tiene un rango de 400 a 1100nm... asi no creo que haya ningun problema.....

pero.... no lo he probado... no cuestan caros el problema es que lo tienes que pedir... he ahi donde creo que si deberias checarlo con alguien que ya lo haya hecho....

pregunta en este link para que lo confirmes....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/ayua-barrera-infrarroja-39292/
saludos

Ahhhhhhh.... la distancia no importa eso depende de la potencia del laser...


----------



## djp (Jul 9, 2010)

muy buenas queria proponeros otra cosa
suponindeo que me funcione el fototransistor que me has dicho con ese haria el paro ok??
ahora me falta la puesta en marcha: queria poner un pulsador, que cuando le des al minuto haga algo un piiii (esto seria como preparados a sus puestos) y pasados unos 5 segundos hiciese otro piiii (esto indicaria el YA!!! )  cuando saltase el segundo piiii es cuando directamente se tiene que poner enmarcha el cronometro, esto como lo puedo hacer???
es para que ya que me tengo que desplazar casi 100km para comprar el fototransistor, ya aprovecho y compro lo que me haga falta para hacer los piii y la activacion del cronometro
lo entendeis???
un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jul 9, 2010)

Si.. si lo entiendo....

eso se puede con unos temporizadores como el 555....

tienes el simulador LiveWire... no????... consiguelo!!!!!!....
no me has contestado si tienes un multimetro..   tienes???????  si sabes que es???


----------



## djp (Jul 9, 2010)

perdoname, si que tengo multimetro, voy a intentar consegui el livewire, pero esto que es??


----------



## lubeck (Jul 9, 2010)

mira es un simulador investiga del tema... no te puedo decir como lo consigas porque no esta permitido... pero googleando se llega a Roma...

la intencion es que te trabajemos juntos sobre el diseño... asi aprendemos... 

ok con el multimetro....


----------



## djp (Jul 9, 2010)

muchas gracias por todo se me esta descargando ya, cuando lo tenga te aviso
oye de donde eres???? yo de benidorm alicante

ya esta, me lo he descargado en ingles, pero bueno, tu diras


----------



## lubeck (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok ya que lo tengas.... te fijas que traiga los ejemplos y hay unos del 555 en astable y monostable....

el que nos sirve es el monostable.... analizalo.... y lo comentamos...

Soy nativo de Leon,Gto.Mex.. pero vivo en otra ciudad...


----------



## djp (Jul 9, 2010)

donde estan los 555 en que apartado porque no lo encuentro


----------



## lubeck (Jul 9, 2010)

Aqui....


----------



## djp (Jul 9, 2010)

perdoname pero no lo veo dime que pone como se llama y lo busco
disculpame, pero le doy a abrir y me sale las carpetas que tengo en el ordenador


----------



## lubeck (Jul 9, 2010)

pues debe estar dentro de la carpeta del livewire... es una carpeta que dice examples y dentro de ella una que dice electronics.... 

si no estan es que no esta completo el que bajaste....


----------



## djp (Jul 9, 2010)

ya esta se me ha abierto una pag en negro con circuito y un tipo de grafica


----------



## lubeck (Jul 9, 2010)

pues picale al  boton... y mueve al potenciometro..


----------



## djp (Jul 9, 2010)

y?? perdona pero me pierdo, no tengo ni idea y tengo que ir mañana a comprar todo lo que me hace falta


----------



## lubeck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmmm... como te ayudo!!!... 
mira amigo...
a) una manera seria que busques un diagrama exactamente a lo que necesitas....(seria como buscar una aguja en un pajar) o alguien te lo pasara...
b)compra dos de todo lo que ves en el diagrama(imprimelo y llevalo a tu tienda)
c)la electonica no estan facil como imaginamos... hay que hacer un monton de pruebas... o por lo menos yo... que no soy un experto...

en verdad quisiera ayudarte pero no esta en mis manos... yo tambien estoy a 120km de la tienda de electronica mas cercana y por eso batallo mucho... te entiendo....


----------



## djp (Jul 9, 2010)

ya pero esque por empezar no se que hace un 555 monoestable
te he pedido informacion a ti porque veo que entiendes y me agrada mucho que me quieras ayudar
un saludo


----------



## lubeck (Jul 9, 2010)

> ya pero esque por empezar no se que hace un 555 monoestable



el 555 es un temporizador.... con eso hacemos lo que necesitas que aprietes un pulsador y despues de un tiempo haga piiiiiiiii..... y comience el cronometro... eso es lo que necesitas no?????

en lugar del led se pone un buzzer... y asi hay que hacer las modificaciones que requieras... no se me ocurre de otra forma por el momento....

te digo que dos de todo porque seguramente con uno no es suficiente....

mejor vamos diseñandolo si gustas y cuando funcione vas y compras todo....
o la otra que encuentres o te pasen un diseño.... te soy honesto a mi casi no me gustas hacer eso... me interesan los proyectos para que aprendamos electronica... no nada mas copiar lo que ya hay....
me comprendes??????


----------



## djp (Jul 9, 2010)

si que te comprendo, pero como tengo poca idea de como hacerlo pero podemos probar


----------



## djp (Jul 12, 2010)

porfavor necesito ayuda para ver que tengo que comprar para conseguir hacer el piiii pasen 5 segundo +o-  y que al segundo piiii el cronometro empiece a contar
gracias y un saludo


----------



## djp (Jul 22, 2010)

buenas tardes he dejado de lado mi proyecto por falta de tiempo pero lo tengo que acabar ya, necesito que me echeis una mano para hacer la salida, que al darle un pulsador, a los 15segundos salte un pitido, y a los 3 segundos salte otro pitido que este será el que le de un impulso a un rele (creo yo que sera lo mas adecuado) y a su vez el rele ponga enmarcha el crono
un saludo y muchisimas gracias


----------



## djp (Dic 28, 2010)

muy buenas, empecé este tema hace tiempo y lo tube que dejar el proyecto porque no consegimos hacerlo funcionar, os explico:
quiero hacer con un cronometro de los que se utilizan normalmente de mano para ayletismo que lo he sacado de la carcasa de platico quiero ponerle 2 sensores uno de inicio y otro de paro para que cuando pase corriendo se ponga enmarcha y cuando pase por el segundo sensor se detenga.
solo me hace falta fabricar los sensores que tienen que responder muy rapido al paso de la persona ya que el cronometro es para contar segundos y centesimas
espero vuestra ayuda ya que se poco de electronica
un saludo


----------



## djp (Ene 20, 2011)

bueno nadie esta interesado en poder hecharme una mano ???


----------



## clocko (Ene 30, 2011)

bueno ya que estas desbaratando cosas ya fabricadas, existen unos sensores que crean como una barrera por laser cuando tu lo atraviesas suena una alarmita, los he visto que los utilizan mucho en algunas tiendas en la entrada para darse cuenta cuando alguien entra, puedes conseguirte un par de esos y ubicar la parte que envia la señal para asi con ella simular el pulso que tu normalmente harias en el boton. es una idea pues he visto que ya has intentado con varios tipos de sensores y no te ha funcionado.


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hola deseo activar este cronometro con las mismas condiciones iniciales de este tema, que cuando pase un objeto se active y luego se desactive cuando este pase nuevamente por otro sensor. Debido a que ya han pasado dos años desde la última publicación, hoy en día que sensor me recomiendan?. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 28, 2012)

jhonrafael23 dijo:


> ....Hola deseo activar este cronometro con las mismas condiciones iniciales de este tema, que cuando pase un objeto se active y luego se desactive cuando este pase nuevamente por otro sensor. Debido a que ya han pasado dos años desde la última publicación, hoy en día que sensor me recomiendan?. Gracias



Lo mismo que se comentó al principio del tema mas el agregado de un Flip-Flop que controle el paso de las señales de Clock al contador.


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Jun 30, 2012)

Fogonazo gracias por responder, estoy estudiando un poco de teoría al respecto para poder entender mejor esto, en realidad lo necesito para realizar el proyecto de la imagen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soy maestro de una escuela rural y la idea es ir construyendo nuestros propios instrumentos de laboratorio.


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Mar 1, 2015)

Cordial saludo
Luego de varios años he decidido retomar este proyecto debido a que por diferentes motivos no lo pude llevar a cabo. Para activar el cronómetro que anteriormente propuse puedo utilizar el circuito propuesto en el diagrama que adjunto, eliminando R2 dado que es del mismo valor de R5(en el cronómetro) que polariza la base del transistor. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2015)

Esos capacitores de 100nF no me gustan, la forma de onda de la salida la garantiza el buffer Schmitt trigger.
Tampoco me gusta la resistencia de 10KΩ en serie con la entrada del primer buffer.


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Mar 1, 2015)

Fogonazo gracias por responder
En cuanto a la resistencia se refiere a R3, en ese caso si omito la misma y los condensadores la respuesta del circuito puede ser mejor? (ese diagrama lo obtuve de acá 



Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2015)

Sip, me refiero a R3.

Existe una gran diferencia entre lo mostrado en el video y lo que deseas hacer, y es la velocidad de respuesta.

En el un caso es irrelevante la velocidad de respuesta y en el tuyo deseas medir unas centésimas de segundo.


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok si señor usted está en lo cierto. Anteriormente  me recomendó el uso de flip flop, estos circuitos me pueden servir?, de ser así cuál es la referencia del flip flop. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2015)

Antes te recomendé el Flip-Flop porque se trataba de un contador simple.
En la última imagen que publicaste aparece un PIC, con este se hace innecesario el Flip-Flop.


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Mar 1, 2015)

Con todo respeto se refiere a la del gif de caida libre?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2015)

Me refiero a este esquema que publicaste:

Ver el archivo adjunto 125927


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Mar 2, 2015)

Disculpe señor fogonazo pero debido a diferentes motivos no había podido continuar con este tema, buscando más información al respecto (y esto porque no quiero utilizar microcontroladores ya que de programación nada) me encontré con estos dos circuitos que me pueden servir. Que piensa usted. Gracias


----------

